# Archers Against Cancer 2012 - 3D Shoot & 2011 Slide Show



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I know it's early guys but this year I want to get a jump on things in order to make this bigger and better. 

Here's the info for this years Cancer Shoot:









This year we will be offering pledge sheets to anyone that wishes to get one. Pledge sheets need to be accounted for so please contact me if you're interested.

*Anyone that brings $50 or more in pledges, shoots FREE!
Pledges of $100 or more, shoot free and get hotdog/hamburg/pop free for lunch!
Pledges of $150 or more, shoot free, free lunch and free t-shirt! (we are really hoping to have t-shirts made for this years shoot. If not we will figure something else out)
Pledges of $300 or more, we are hoping to have a super prize that these people will have their names entered into a draw for!
Person with the HIGHEST pledge amounts will have their name and amount raised, engraved on the annual Archers Against Cancer trophy!*

Also, if anyone would like to support our cause but cannot attend the shoot for whatever reason, PLEASE go *HERE* and help us by donating online! Even small amounts help make a big difference in our fight!

And last, check out the slide show from last years Cancer Shoot!! (speakers on  )


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Count us in !!! We will be there !!!
-Matt


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

This is not only a great cause it will be a good time. Last year was awesome, and I know you will be pulling out the stops for this year. Windsor Sportsmen Club / Gesto GameGetter 3D Shoots are glad to be a supporter!

See You there!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Good to see people are getting the jump on things and already picking up pledge sheets. This is the way to go if you're planning on attending because you only need $50 in pledges and you shoot for FREE!!


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

Too far for me... but good for you guys and have fun!!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> Good to see people are getting the jump on things and already picking up pledge sheets. This is the way to go if you're planning on attending because you only need $50 in pledges and you shoot for FREE!!


AWESOME ! I'm already shooting for free !!!, I'm hoping between the 3 of us we can atleast get $500.00 - that is our goal !!!!
-Matt, Bobbie-Jo, and Tyler


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

casterpollox said:


> Too far for me... but good for you guys and have fun!!!


 Ya, too bad caster cause you'd have a great time at the shoot. But you can still support our cause if you'd like with the link in my first post


----------



## lakeboy1971 (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks like a great time but like Caster said, a little far away. I clicked on the link, it had a support Michelle French, is that you guys?


----------



## lakeboy1971 (Dec 5, 2010)

Just watched the video again and answered my own question :wink:


----------



## lakeboy1971 (Dec 5, 2010)

Couldn't leave it at 0


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

lakeboy1971 said:


> Couldn't leave it at 0


 My wife and I both want to thank you very much!! We truly do appreciate your generosity!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Maxtor,

Team Labonte is up to $300.00 already !!!! I was going to go with the Mathews phrase and say Catch Us If You Can but Mathews is overated ! lol' , all we need is $200.00more and we hit " Our Family Goal " hopefully we will get more then that !
-Matt


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Do you guys have a special form we can use to collect donations?

Serge


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

MLabonte said:


> Maxtor,
> 
> Team Labonte is up to $300.00 already !!!! I was going to go with the Mathews phrase and say Catch Us If You Can but Mathews is overated ! lol' , all we need is $200.00more and we hit " Our Family Goal " hopefully we will get more then that !
> -Matt


 Great job Matt, you guys are doing awesome..


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Pic said:


> Do you guys have a special form we can use to collect donations?
> 
> Serge


 We have pledge sheets that anyone attending the shoot can use to get people to pledge them. You really don't even have to be attending the shoot in order to do this, you could just collect pledges on the sheet and get it all to us before the shoot date. I'll send you a pm! (Tried to send you a pm but you have reached your allowed limit, clear your inbox  )


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Here are some shoot dates that I will be attending for anyone that wishes to get a pledge sheet, you'll be able to find me where ever the registration is for the shoots:

*Dover Rod and Gun - January 25th and 29th
Windsor Sportsmen - February 26th
Windsor Sportsmen - March 25th
Kingsville Wildgoose - April 1st
Lambton-Kent Archers - April 22nd *


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Maxtor said:


> We have pledge sheets that anyone attending the shoot can use to get people to pledge them. You really don't even have to be attending the shoot in order to do this, you could just collect pledges on the sheet and get it all to us before the shoot date. I'll send you a pm! (Tried to send you a pm but you have reached your allowed limit, clear your inbox  )


Sorry about that, Inbox all cleared....Thanks..Serge


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

TTT for a great cause and a lot of hard work by some dedicated people who are archers.

Sweet Vid!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

So if everything goes as we hope, we will be offering shirts for sale this year at the shoot. Cost of shirts will be $15 and 100% of money brought in from the shirts will be donated to the Cancer Society.

We will be offering both men's t-shirts and a woman's cut t-shirt and you can choose from white or black. Shirts will look like this:


































Also, just a reminder that anyone can help us with our cause by donating online by clicking HERE and then click the "Make a Donation" link under the Thermometer. Even $1 or $2 each would make a huge difference. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm posting in hopes of reaching out to some of you that may own a company, know someone that owns a company or maybe you would like to even make this a personal donation. I'm hoping to get companies or individuals that would like to make any kind of a cash donation to Archers Against Cancer, as we are trying to raise the money to get t-shirts made for this years event. The name of any company or individual that makes a donation, will be displayed at our Cancer Shoot and receipts will be sent from the Canadian Cancer Society to anyone making a donation over $20.

The shirts will be sold for $15 each which will allow us to recover the costs of the shirts, plus make some extra to go towards our total that we give to the Cancer Society. So every penny you donate for the shirts PLUS the extra we make from the sales, will be donated to the C.C.S.

If you or someone you know would like to get involved with this by donating, cheques can be made out to *Archers Against Cancer* and you can contact me for info on where this can be sent. Every little bit will help us get closer to achieving our goal and it's something that you can be proud of for getting involved in. This is something that we will NOT be able to accomplish without the help of you and others, so please, give this some thought. We need to get this out now because the company has asked that we give them so much time to design and make the shirts.

Contact me through pm or email at [email protected] with any questions you may have OR for info on where to send your donation!! 

Thank you in advance to anyone willing to step up and help us make this possible!!

Terry


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Although it has proven to be a struggle, I can now say for sure that we WILL have t-shirts for sale at this years shoot. We will even have a "few" women's cut t-shirts for the gals 

Cost is $15 per shirt. Weren't able to get as many made as we had hoped so if we run out before you get yours, I apologize in advance!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Just wanted to post this in here for anyone that will be coming to the Cancer Shoot from the West or maybe even those getting off the 401 and coming through Thamesville, the bridge on Dawn Mills Road is out and the completion date isn't until August so you have to detour. I'll have signs out to hopefully help redirect everyone and get you to the shoot!!

Anyone that is planning on pitching a tent and staying the weekend, please park your vehicles on the side of the road and come and get me. I will come with an atv/trailer and help you bring your gear into the shoot grounds! We are trying to keep the parking on grounds for the volunteers only. Thanks

And PLEASE, NO DOGS!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

can we buy a shirt and make a donation even if we don`t attend .. I would support this cause .. lost a sister just a few months ago to this .... let me know where to send chq for both... need black tshirt in a 2xl if possible thanks...


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> can we buy a shirt and make a donation even if we don`t attend .. I would support this cause .. lost a sister just a few months ago to this .... let me know where to send chq for both... need black tshirt in a 2xl if possible thanks...


 Yes, you absolutely can! I'll send you a pm with the information you need. Sorry to hear about your sister, if you give me her name, we are going to have a memorial tree and I will put her name on the tree that weekend on your behalf!


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

Up to a $150.00 in pledges so far, 1/2-way to go. Trying to hit the 300 mark.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

56Bearbow said:


> Up to a $150.00 in pledges so far, 1/2-way to go. Trying to hit the 300 mark.


 That's awesome Dave....looks like you enjoy the shoot and your lunch free!! 


On a side note, got a phone call last week, looks like we will be having a group of shooters joining us that will be coming all the way from Kirkland Lake. This is exactly what our dreams were when my wife and I started this, to have archers from all over the place come together, have a great weekend of fun but at the same time raise money to help a great cause!


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

No Dogs? ....Can I bring a bowbob? he's furry like a dog although he does walk upright (most of the time) the windsor /gesto crew will be there Terry!!!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Did an interview with Peter Wood from Ontario Out Of Doors to help promote the Archers Against Cancer Shoot....

Podcast can be heard here for those interested:

http://wp.me/pyPI6-1jI


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

How many shooters did you get last year and how many do you hope for this time?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigjono said:


> How many shooters did you get last year and how many do you hope for this time?


 Last year we managed about 36 shooters each day, so we were happy with 72 for the weekend. This year, although hard to judge, I think we'll see a lot more then that. I say that because last year being the first one, wasn't advertised as much as this one, plus word of mouth has got out from those that attended last year. I also think we will more then double the amount of money we raised last year for the Cancer Society.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I come back from Texas late fri night but I will be there both days


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Where is the nearest camping I have a truck and trailer


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

cheaplaughs said:


> Where is the nearest camping I have a truck and trailer


 Now that I'm not sure. I'd have to dig around and see where camping areas are. Wish we had the room to allow people to bring campers but we just don't


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Got the shirts in today and they look great! Very happy with how they turned out.

$15 each to help support a great cause!!!


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

TTT bump for a good cause


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, it's coming down to the wire and the shoot is almost here. 

My wife and I would like to thank everyone for their support, donations and everything. We can't wait until the weekend and hope everyone that comes has a great time.

One last time, for those that maybe can't make it and still would like to support our cause, donations are accepted online simply by clicking HERE then click the blue "Donate to Michelle" bar. All donations over $20 receive a tax deductible receipt. 

Thank you again and see everyone on the weekend!!


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

We'll be there friday afternoon to setup


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Also this weekend, we will be having a silent auction on a custom made long bow and arrows made and donated by Rob VanAcker. It's 38# @ 28" and a very nice bow. Proceeds going to the Cancer Society!


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

will be there Sunday . Trying to gather up a group to take with me !


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Had a good time at the shoot and back again tomorrow


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, another year is in the books and we had a great weekend. Both days turned out very well and everyone had a blast. Don't have any final numbers just yet because I still have a few pledge sheets to track down but I can tell you that we likely tripled what we made last year. Shirts were a huge success and we only have about 10 shirts left. 

Will update this ASAP with final numbers and also some pics to follow!!

Huge thanks to Kingsville Wild Goose and Windsor Sportsmen Club for being a part of this again this year and also a big thanks to all the volunteers. Also thanks to everyone that came out and supported our shoot...


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think everyone had a great time and owes all of you a big thanks. Glad to hear u had a good haul for a great cause. Hopefully it gets better every year. I got some pics if you want them


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

Was a great weekend looking forward to next year!!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Winner of the main prize draw - 6 piece patio set - was Nelson Pedro

Winner of the silent bow auction was - Jim Laub

Still a couple pledge sheets to track down before final numbers are available!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Have to say a huge thank you to all the volunteers that helped throughout the weekend. Great group of people to be part of this with. Unfortunately Bob Beneteau couldn't be there this year to join us and we missed having him there.


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah we all missed bob ...but our aim is improving!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I couldn't make the shoot but I'd love to purchase a t-shirt to help a great cause. Is that possible?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> I couldn't make the shoot but I'd love to purchase a t-shirt to help a great cause. Is that possible?


 I could do that if shipping costs were covered as well. We have 4 small, 3 XL and 2 XXL left in black. No white shirts left. If you're interested, shoot me a pm with your mailing address and I can get you a price on shipping. I've got a discount card for shipping so it helps reduce costs.


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> I could do that if shipping costs were covered as well. We have 4 small, 3 XL and 2 XXL left in black. No white shirts left. If you're interested, shoot me a pm with your mailing address and I can get you a price on shipping. I've got a discount card for shipping so it helps reduce costs.


Pm sent!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Maxtor said:


> I could do that if shipping costs were covered as well. We have 4 small, 3 XL and 2 XXL left in black. No white shirts left. If you're interested, shoot me a pm with your mailing address and I can get you a price on shipping. I've got a discount card for shipping so it helps reduce costs.


PM Sent


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Wanted to update what we have left for shirts:

Men's shirts - only black left
4 small, 2 XL, 1 XXL

women's shirts - Only white left
2 medium, 1 large


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

We finally got in all the pledge sheets and ongoing sales of shirts and also money from a silent auction we had on a stick bow. We are extremely happy with how things turned out and only hope to make it bigger and better each year to help fight the fight!! Thanks again to everyone that helped support us and also to the volunteers that helped make this happen! Also can't thank Kingsville Wild Goose and Windsor Sportsmen Club enough for being a part of this. Special thanks to Leigh Johnson for allowing us the use of his land!!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Congrats on a great shoot


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Got my shirt and made a donation thanks guys nice shirt...


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice little slide show from this years Cancer Shoot.


----------



## wv.archer (Jun 29, 2012)

that looked like a great shoot, and couldn't go to a better cause.


----------

